# 15th JUNE: PENNINE RUN & LUNCH @ CAT&FIDDLE



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

The headline says it all:

Sunday, 15th June, Club Audi of the North Midlands  will do a Pennine Run to finish at the Cat and Fiddle pub (England's highest pub) for a late lunch at around 3:00pm.
_******** members are *more* than welcome _ ;D ;D ;D

Start will be at our normal meeting place:
The Legh Arms, Adlington, app 5 miles north of Macclesfield on the A523 at 1:00pm.

Hope to see lots of you there


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Looks Good. Does the Cat & Fiddle accept kids. (2 year old to accomodate).

Steve


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Yes, they do, Steve

They have a big family room in the back Â 
and provide high chairs for children.

I've hiked up there today (2hrs up, lunch, 1 and a bit hrs down) and have reserved tables.


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Hi Dani,
I'd really love to attend my first TT cruise, but because of my awful shift work pattern, I can't give a positive yes at the mo. Can you put me down as a maybe? Â :

Btw, I couldn't find 'Adlington on the A523' on me road atlas. 

Aidan


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Dani, Count me IN for another flying lesson. ;D

Aidan, What part of Manchester do you live?

The Pub is right on the Stockport - Macclesfield road, 4 miles from Hazel Grove.
I might be going from my Mums house, (south Manc) so could have a mini-tour to the pub.


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

I live on the west side, so I'm sure we could hook up at some point,

Aidan


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Daniela would like to come as not far from me , promise to keep my distance ;D


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

So far there are:-

Steve
Aidan
R 14N
Jonah*

great ))))))

*you no worry about distance, mate ;-))
I'll have you behind me at any time Â ;D ;D

Aidan,

the _Legh Arms_ is situated at the A523* about 5 miles north of Macclesfield at the traffic lights (Kettleshulme/Wilmslow junction)

the *A523 is the Poynton to Leek road

And I promise to come up with some interesting roads for the drive!!!


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Dani maybe a yes !(work stuff) to sort ,aidanb and ,R I4N maybe mini cruise to leigh arms all driveing from the same direction ,aiden just noticed your sig pic writing at the bottom (davidg keyring)     ,look forward to meeting you aiden ,if you can make it.......


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Thank's for the info Dani. Â 

David,
Would you be coming down the East Lancs, by any chance? (A580)

I'm not far from the Worsley/Walkden Jn. We could meet in the Cock Hotel car park, then meet up with R 14N (what's yer name ??? Â  )

Dave, your beautiful key ring deserves a mench! Â ;D Â

Aidan


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Aiden yes you do know which direction i'am comeing from  let me know where the pub is ? . R 14N delete the R and thats a clue !!!!!! to his name ,hope you dont mind the clues r14n.


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Is anybody else bringing partners/kids?

Aidan, The silly shifts you talk of wouldnt be silly Railway Shifts would they?

Steve


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Steve,
partner maybe if he wants to come 
my kids are no kids anymore : so will not come

David,
I got you and Julie as a _maybe_ down


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

David, I think Aidan got it himself with the 

Aidan / David, and any other Manc area TT's 
Prob best to meet up at J6 M56 for a blast through the Airport Tunnel, Wilmslow, and back lanes to Adlington, via Dean Row.

Get us in the Mood and our tyres warmed up a little. 

Will post / confirm nearer the date when you know your shift patterns.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

MARCUS and BOOTHY are you comeing along ,


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

> Is anybody else bringing partners/kids?
> 
> Aidan, The silly shifts you talk of wouldnt be silly Railway Shifts would they?
> 
> Steve


Not sure if missus is coming yet Steve. Â :-/

You're right about Railway shifts. Â 

Aidan


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

> David, I think Aidan got it himself with the Â
> 
> Aidan / David, and any other Manc area TT's
> Prob best to meet up at J6 Â M56 for a blast through the Airport Tunnel, Wilmslow, and back lanes to Adlington, via Dean Row.
> ...


Sounds good! You'll have to be gentle with me tho. :  You up for it David? Â 8)

Aidan


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Aidan.
Please bring the mrs ,so they can chat and the lads can chat. i know my other half enjoy's the runs ,i aslo think R14N mrs enjoyed the last /first run , it's for all the family


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Looks like:-

Steve
Aidan
Ian
Jonah
David

(and partners/kids)

to me so far.

Brilliant ;D

And, if you have nothing better to do next Sunday (27th) there is also the treasure hunt to do


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Dani have im marcus ,he and boothy maybe's


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Super Â 

Now there are:-

Steve 
Aidan 
Ian 
Jonah 
David 
Marcus
(Boothy maybe)

Plus partners/kids Â [smiley=dude.gif]

My family, TTotal and I tried the chillie (and other stuff) at the C&F last Thursday: just yummy Â :
Hope you'll be hungry: the portions are huge!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2003)

Hi Guys,

Definitely coming along on the 15th!!!!    ;D

I might have to starve myself a few days before to try and gain a weight advantage! Its the only way I'll have a chance of keeping up with Jonah!!! 

Marcus


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

dont worry new brakes will be fitted and well bedded in for this Run/Hoon/Cruise.


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Any news on Partners & Kids?

Steve


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I'm still with the same old partner and the kids go their own ways :

Sorry, Steve,

no. No news on partners/kids apart from the fact that anyone is welcome ;D


----------



## AL_B (Jun 19, 2002)

Kids?! 

Is this a "hoon" or a "cruise" Daniela?

AL


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

This is a meeting for slow coaches, Alan :

And we'll take the wool and nitting needles to the C&F  ;D ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Oh, alright then............I'll bring me skip along too.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I just KNEW you couldn't resist knitting a base ball cap at the C&F :
Hee, heeee, heeeeee  ;D ;D ;D

So, our group is growing to:

Steve 
Aidan 
Ian 
Jonah 
David 
Marcus 
John
(Boothy / Al_B maybe)

and non-forum memeber
Simon

Plus partners/kids/wool/knitting needles


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

And i thought I was barking at the moon.... ;D


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Barking mad (ly?)


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

As a March Hare [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Easter is gone :


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

But the Eggs remain !! :


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Yum yum ;D


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

And we have Paul (senwar) to come along as well [smiley=dude.gif]

So we now have: -

Steve 
Aidan 
Ian 
Jonah 
David 
Marcus 
John 
Paul
(Boothy / Al_B maybe)

and non-forum memeber 
Simon

Looks like a good turn-out to me already


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

getting my TTC at the Start of June, so would love to come along, count me in. Coming from North Manchester (near Bury) so it will be a nice oppourtunity to stretch the car's legs.

See you there...

Mosschops


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

mosschops myself,aidan,and ian are looking at meeting up befor (some where near the airport i think) so if you want you could join us for the run to the leigh arms maccelsfield. 
david


----------



## saTT_nav (Mar 15, 2003)

I wouldn't mind coming too, i'll bring the gf if she's not working. I'll be coming from North Wales, (just the other side of Chester) so might meet up with some of you guys on the way 

Gareth


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

saTT_nav.
you are more than welcome to meet up with us,i speek for ian and hopefully aidan ,i will def bring the other half and i think ian will , so bring the gf the more the the better


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

I think we shall fill the carpark ! Great ! Daniela ..have you booked some tables ? ???


----------



## saTT_nav (Mar 15, 2003)

Ok, cheers david, i'll keep an eye on where you are thinking of meeting and join you.

I think you're right about filling the car park ;D


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

This is looking better all the time ;D
I may have to declare this to the police  

We now have: -

Steve 
Aidan 
Ian 
Jonah 
David 
Marcus 
John 
Paul 
Gareth
Mosschops
(Boothy / Al_B maybe)

and non-forum memeber 
Simon

Yes, John, I have booked tables at the Cat & Fiddle but may need to book more, as the CA gang won't know about this until ~20th May :


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2003)

David,

I'll probably meet up with you guys beforehand also, if thats ok.

Marcus.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

That's just great ;D

I'm off until Monday now to the GTI. See loads of you there no doubt


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Marcus the more the better and yes you can meet up with us you are more than welcome,is boothy joining us ? 
david


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

david,

I will take you up on your offer and follow you guys to the Leigh Arms. Will keep my eyes on the forum for the exact meeting point (somewhere near the airport)

Now go easy on me, my first "cruise" of any description and the last time I went up to the cat and fiddle I nearly wiped out a number of sheep .

With the car of course....phnar phnar..


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Mosschops,

sheep on the C&F: that's nothing special 

Cattle at night on the A537, however, is somewhat different  and I had both ... as well as a whole gang of racing cars (Friday nights ~ 11:30pm)

I think I prefer the sheep: at least they don't seem to mind cars :

See all of you on the 15th :-*


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2003)

David,

Yes I'm sure that Boothy will join us too! I fhe can keep up with me on the way that is! 

Marcus


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Giving the thread a leg up before it disappears.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

'bout time you trimmed that greenery so we can see the wheel repairs Aido ! :


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Here's a different angle! Â 

(Saved by the daffs) Â


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2003)

Hi everyone.......

Wak and I are also coming up for the cruise, although its a kind of a surprise for wak as its our 15th Wedding anniversary on the 12th June...

Im pretty sure he would like a cruise rather then sockes or a jumper ;D

Dont know how long i can keep it a secret though....heee hee

Anyone got any ideas on how i can get him up there, or more like how i can persuade him to let ME drive the TT?  to bring him up there.

Teetotal....think carefully before you say anything .... ;D

Farha


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hay-Ho, what a super surprise, Farha ;D ;D ;D

Just tell Wak he needs to relax and spend some time with the Littlens; so you *must* drive come what will :
And also, as we all know, men loose their way occasionally  so it'll be much safer for you to drive ;D ;D

See you UP North :-*


----------



## danj0nes (May 13, 2003)

How do,

Room for little 'en on this cruise? I'd love to join you all, although I am worried about keeping up, you all seem to be 225plus and upgraded! 

Dan J


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Dan, your more than welcome. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

I've only been on one before, great fun, fantastic roads (thks Dani) and almost bearable people on the whole. 
No presure to keep up, well sorted route / maps and I think this ones going to be a little more tame as the numbers are swelling daily.

Stopped a few times for pics and to re-group.

Presume this one will be the same.

Which dealer did you go through to buy the beast.?


----------



## danj0nes (May 13, 2003)

Sound like it will be fun, I got the â€˜wee fellaâ€™ from Preston Audi on the docks in Preston (surprisingly) I tried to source one for ages and that was the best deal and quickest delivery. Nice set of people too not like some of the arrogant dealers I could mention! 

Dan


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

> Anyone got any ideas on how i can get him up there, or more like how i can persuade him to let ME drive the TT?  to bring him up there.


Well, you could aways knock him out Farha! Â 

It's great news that your coming. Â  Â

I'm looking forward to meeting you both for the first time. Lets hope the sun's shining. Â [smiley=sunny.gif]

With Dan coming too, we'll need the whole pub car park. Â [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

WakiTTa, just put that funny stuff in his tea again like the last time I came round  8) :-*


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

This is excellent folks [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=dude.gif]

Dan,
don't worry about keeping up: as everyone knows by now, I'm driving very sedately!!!! And I think I'll do the Isle of Wight trick: use walkie-talkies for first and last car

Aidan,
you may have a point about the parking: if it's sunny the C&F car park will have been taken over by bikers, but I'll see if I can persuade Brian (landlord) if he can reserve some TT parking.

Looks like we now have:

Steve 
Aidan 
Ian 
Jonah 
David 
Marcus 
John 
Paul 
Gareth 
Mosschops 
Waksters
DanJ
(Boothy / Al_B maybe)

and non-forum memeber 
Simon

Just one little warning already: we will obviously have to drive along the A537 (Cat&Fiddle road) to get to the pub.
On a sunny Sunday this road will be plastered with: -
bikers and police with speed guns.

I'll be sorting the route some time next week


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2003)

> Any news on Partners & Kids?
> 
> Steve


Hi TT Law

I am the partner and we are taking our two kids with us, girls 2 and 10.....bring them all along it`ll be fun....

Farha


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

WakiTTa,

bring kids: have fun 

You should have seen me at Cholmondley Castle (last Peak Cars' drive) having fun on the kiddies' swings :
I almost wrapped mine round the beam at the top ;D ;D
I had to give up cos some kids wanted a go :-/


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2003)

Pretty please, can i come as well?

Seeing as i've not been able to drive my TT for 4 months!!!!! and i now have it back ;D so count me in, im in Didsbury so let me now where the pre-meet is and i will tag along  slowly of course.

Jay


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

4 months ? ??? Why , were you inside again ? :


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> Pretty please, can i come as well?
> 
> , im in Didsbury so let me now where the pre-meet is and i will tag along Â  slowly of course.
> 
> Jay


Didsbury, that literally 5 min from where I live (2 min in your TT) ;D so, why don't you come to my house first because The Wak family, TTotal and ... will start from here ;D ;D ;D

But you can only come if you say _pretty please with sugar on it_  :-*

You will have IM in 1/2 sec, Jay :


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

So then, the list is growing 

we are now 14 or 15 TTs, plus an A6, 
a possible S3 and a Mazda.

This must almost quallify for a _local international meet_ ??? : ;D

Steve 
Aidan 
Ian 
Jonah 
David 
Marcus 
John 
Paul 
Gareth 
Mosschops 
Waksters 
DanJ 
Jay
A3DFU
(Boothy / Al_B maybe)

and non-forum memeber 
Simon


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Didsbury = Cold Feet / Hot Wheels 

Was going to suggest pre-meet at the Romper near the airport cargo centre, 
Blast through the tunnels / Wilm(slow) / Dean Row, upto Adlington.

Jay - Didsbury - Dani's house ( free coffee ) Adlington.

No contest, c u in Adlington.

Ian


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Right Ian,

Meeting at the Romper pub sounds cool. (Not sure where it, or the airport cargo centre, is tho)

I get lost trying to find the bloody short stay car parks. Â :

David, do you still want meet up before we go on to meet Ian? (Fingers crossed) Â 

My missus won't be able to go however...she has prior commitments. (family thang)

What an awful day, weather wise. I'm busy building me Ark. Â [smiley=smash.gif] 

Lets hope the sun is cracking the flags for the rest of the 'summer'.Â [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> Blast through the tunnels


Watch out Ian: 
loads of speed cops around tunnels, as there are in Styal where the 30mph limit starts!

Why don't you lot drop in for coffee then ~ 11:30am Â :-*

IM for you Ian


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Thanks for the warning, this area is my old stomping ground / grind back in my biker days. ( Dont tell anyone but I grew up in Wythenshaw )

Could still meet the others at the Romper and then come to yours but you might need a carpark extn. 

Ian


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Neighbour Alert ! ! !


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2003)

Ok ok, pretty pretty please, with lots of sugar on top ;D

Aidan and Ian, no problem i will meet you at the Romper just let me know what time, then we can have a blast through the tunnels 8)

TTotal, no i was'nt inside although driving an Omega rather than the TT it did feel like it! Not had the car for 4 months, as its had major surgery ;D again!!!!!

Jay


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Off topic for a mo please ............

But 4 months...could have built it by hand in that time, or even knitted one from aluminium wool !

What happened Jay ? Crash damage ?
John


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

John,
You should know better than to ask someone what they're in for. Â [smiley=pimp2.gif] Â Â

Jay, Ian & Dave,

Reading Dani's warning, it might be a good idea to change the tunnel blast into a more of a gentle(ish) breeze. Â

Thank you for you offer of a pre-cruise coffee Dani. Â  Â


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> Could still meet the others at the Romper and then come to yours but you might need a carpark extn. Â
> 
> Ian


We may have to stack the cars in a neat pile  

Parking shouldn't be a problem, and the neighbours are friendly, until now :


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2003)

> So then, the list is growing Â
> 
> we are now 14 or 15 TTs, plus an A6,
> a possible S3 and a Mazda.
> ...


Following a recent health and safety risk assesment there has been a slight change. Jonah at the front please!

Haha!

P.S Sorry Jonah


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2003)

Strangley enough John i have built it by hand!!

No, no crash damage new brakes, 19" wheels, nitrous, boost valve intercooler etc, just the usual ;D

Jay


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Kin ell..cant wait to see this beast . !


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

There should be a slot about nitrous on next Sunday's top gear


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Laughin Gas eh ? that comes free with every TT ! ;D


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> Laughin Gas eh ? that comes free with every TT ! ;D


I couldn't agree more ;D .... and it doesn't seem to run out :


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I've done the route today, booked more tables at the C&F and we'll also have some private car parking Â [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

We won't all be able to fit in that space (maybe 10 to 12 cars) but it shouldn't be a problem to park the other cars in the main car park Â ;D ;D

And we'll have Christoper in his new A4 V6 quattro coming along Â 

So we'll have:-
14 TTs, A4, A6
and possibly S3 and Mazda


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Well done Lady of the Rings ! Time for a rest now eh !


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> Time for a rest now eh !


 :-/ no rest for me: he (she) who rests will rust (translation of a German proverb)

this is the updated list of *Pennine Runners* 

Steve 
Aidan 
Ian 
Jonah 
David 
Marcus 
John 
Paul 
Gareth 
Mosschops 
Waksters 
DanJ 
Jay 
A3DFU 
Christoph, A4
Ron, A6
Simon, Mazda

(Boothy / Al_B maybe)


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2003)

Feeble excuse to get the thread back to top and completely off topic, but who can sort out my sig pic for me?????

Give me a TT, pull it apart, rebuild it no probs, sig pic? you must be joking!!!!

Thanks

Jay


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

> Feeble excuse to get the thread back to top and completely off topic, but who can sort out my sig pic for me?????
> 
> Give me a TT, pull it apart, rebuild it no probs, sig pic? you must be joking!!!!
> 
> ...


Hi Jay,
Follow Kev's guide below. Even I managed it. 

KevinST 
(ver5) 
OK all, hopefully this will help answer some questions... or create more!
(Note: This is a new FAQ that covers the new forum that's using the YaBB forum system)
Old HTML FAQ is here

Taking and Storing pictures 
Take picture (!) 
Save picture as JPG (or GIF if you're doing animated pictures - if you don't know how to do this - don't ask!) 
Upload picture to a web site. This can either be your own home site, or why not use the ******** gallery? 
Make sure you know the full path to the picture! (e.g.http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/kevinst/k3.jpg)

Using the Gallery on the ******** 
Creating a new account
Extra Tab at the top
TT Owners Gallery
Scroll to the bottom of the page and "honk the horn"
Fill in all your details and submit the form

Using your account
Extra Tab at the top
TT Owners Gallery
Scroll to the bottom of the page and press the "click here" link
Enter your username and password (lowercase only)
At the bottom of the page is the Upload section. Use the first "Browse" button to search on your local drive for your signature .jpg file i.e. my_sig.jpg
(note: the filename should not contain any SPACES, and must be a .jpg or .gif file)
Once you have selected your local file, press the "upload" button
Your signature file will now appear in the Files list at the top. This list is actually a link to each file, so you can rightclick - properties to find the correct file location of your signature file.

Editing your Profile
Once you are logged into the forum, click on "Profile" at the top.
You can now change all your details, including password, name, website etc etc.
The last field on the page is "Signature". In this field you enter YaBB codes to create your signature - you have upto a maximum of 500 characters.
OK - you have the full path to your signature file... so enter it into the Signature field using these YaBB tags...








My current signature string looks like:
http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/kevinst/k3.jpg
You can also add other YaBB codes in there as well.

The other "signature-like" picture that you can add is the "Personalized Picture"... you can choose from a list of pre-defined pictures, or you can link to your own by ticking the box next to "I have my own pic" and filling in the full URL to your picture (note - the picture is automatically resized to 100pixels).
My current picture is:

And the text that I have entered into the "I have my own pic" field is:
http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/kevin ... ador06.gif
No YaBB codes are needed. 
Â Â


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Say Aido..your cars rolled forward...


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2003)

testing ;D


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

> Say Aido..your cars rolled forward...


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Hey Jay, 
How about a bigger piccie of yer beautiful beasty? ( Your car I mean : ) Â 

Here's a big thank you to Dani, (Lady Of The Rings) for organising everything. Â [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> Here's a big thank you to Dani, (Lady Of The Rings) for organising everything. Â [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


thanks, Aidan :-*

I love organising (and attending) car events.

If you like the idea of the Pennine Run, check out my next Peak Cars' event: who can find the marble?? on 6th July. It's a day long event and enrty forms are already rolling in  ;D


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2003)

Aido,

If i knew how to get it at the bottom i would ;D the pic i mean, also my thanks to Dani as well, for all her hard work ( again!! )

Jay

PS Dani saw you on sat, parked up near the Butley Tree gave you a quick bib :


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Jay you have IM.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> PS Dani saw you on sat, parked up near the Butley Tree gave you a quick bib Â :


I know you did, Jay 

I waved to you as you went past ... while I had to resue hubbie, who ran out of go-go juice on his A6


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Keep posting everyone Â [smiley=dude.gif]

I'll take a break from this site in a bit and go on hols until the 13th June [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Handing over to _the Lord of the Rings_


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Topping up your tan for the 15th 

Didn't know it was a show and shine event 

Happy hols Dani, see you soon Ian.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Hi this is Deputy Dawg Lord of the rings here!

Hey Dani , before you go, leave the keys to this thread please !

and HAVE A SUPER TIME too !

Hopefully I wont have scared everyone off and cancelled this event for you : ;D

So any questions anybody ? Heres Danis Mobile number then..... 07797 332=== Hee hee !


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

> Hi this is Deputy Dawg Lord of the rings here!
> 
> So any questions anybody


http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/aidb/deputy-on-phone.jpg
John Â 

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/aidb/deputy-muskie.jpg
???
Who's gonna be Muskie? Â 

Have a great time Dani. Â 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> Hi this is Deputy Dawg Lord of the rings here!
> 
> Hey Dani , before you go, leave the keys to this thread please !


Can you catch oh LotR  Keys are flying your way now :

I'm off to Franck's meet, Ian, so I shall wave to all of you from the top of Mt. Blanc ;D ;D ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Damn..... 

Always had butter fingers ! ;D

Muskie ....yeh who will that be then ? ???


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Some last words Â 

It now looks as though we might have

Barry and Sue, BMW
John and Adam, Audi V8

coming along, in addition to: -

Steve Â 
Aidan Â 
Ian Â 
Jonah Â 
David Â 
Marcus Â 
John Â Â Â 
Paul Â Â 
Gareth Â Â 
Mosschops Â Â 
Waksters Â 
DanJ Â 
Jay Â 
A3DFU Â 
Christoph, A4 
Ron, A6 
Simon, Mazda

(Boothy / Al_B maybes) Â

So, that'll be 14 TTs Â ;D
A4, A6, V8, BMW, Mazda
and possibly TT No 15 and S3

Looks like the Cat&Fiddle will have to extend their rooms for us Â [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

See all of you ~ 11:30am for coffee/ buns at my place Â  
(I've asked the neighbours to move out!!)

Off on hols now 8) ;D ;D


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

Does anyone know where us North Manchester folk are meeting up yet ? There was talk about meeting soemwhere near the airport and meet the rest of the "convoy" from there - Think Davidg knew where -I gonna need to follow someone as I haven't got the foggiest where I'm going ???


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

J6 M56 towards Wilmslow, 200 yrds THE ROMPER car park.

Will post times etc nearer the day prob. 11 ish

Then onto Dani's (Wilmslow) for coffee.

Ian.


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Where are you coming from Mosschops?


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Ian post some direction's etc. what time do you think to meet ? looks like ian is the leader to dani's, marcus, boothy,mosschops and the others is this ok for you.
davidg


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2003)

Hi guys,

Count me in!!! ;D not been able to reply for ages as I lost my password and wasnt able to get a new one so have ended up setting myself up again :-[
Am looking forward to going on a run with cars the same as mine again!! was sticking out like a sore thumb on the lotus runs 

BooTThy


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

Sounds Good, I'm coming from Bury, but as far as I know I'm the only glacier Blue TT in the area so I should be spottable. The "Romper" ehhh ? Quality Name - I think I will go on a recon this weekend. 8)


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2003)

Mosschops, I am coming from Bolton and Marcus lives in Bradley Fold so right on the Border if you fancy meeting up and having a mini convoy down there??
Just depends if you want to be the blue filling in a silver TTR butty mate??? ;D

BooTThy


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2003)

Would there be anyone going up from Knightsbridge who would like a nice passenger ?


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2003)

I wish I knew where Knightsbridge was 

BooTThy


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Boothy...its some rough area of London (that place near the coast where they make Fords)

absolluTTe ..like the name by the way! Did you know we are using it for the name for our new TTOC magazine ?

You are a bit brave asking for a lift with some very odd ( Mawahhhaaa ! [smiley=devil.gif]) People that you dont know !


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2003)

David,

Whatever the arrangements are i'll be there. ;D

My first run out with all of you guys and girls.

Cant wait

Marcus


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

We will have a ball Marcus and dont worry you are in the hands of a proffesional , Daniela will make sure that we are all ok ! Any more takers ? The weather is going to be fabulous and the route is spectacular .
Bring camera and videos everyone !

I have to hand this thread back to Dani on Friday when she is back from her Europe trip, so make sure its all tidied up guys !

I'll get the hoover out !


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Map for the pre-pre-meet at the Romper Pup carpark. ( Pinfold Lane )

J6 M56 Â A538 Towards Wilmslow, max 200 yrds from the Motorway. Â Follow the signs for the Aviation Viewing Park and the pub is on the left.
10.45 - 11 am. Â Need to leave 11.15 Â latest to be at Dani's for 11.30

Not very techie, seems to be the worlds longest link, but it works.

http://www.multimap.com/map/browse.cgi? ... timap.y=51


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2003)

> David,
> 
> My first run out with all of you guys and girls.
> 
> Marcus


Not all mate, me and you have been out before once or twice! even if it is only around Bolton town center 

Boothy


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2003)

;D Finally got my password back!!

Meet you all at the Romper on Sunday, R14N? is this R 14N TT? in silver saw your car in SKF in stockport on Weds,

Jay


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

The long range weather forecast for the weekend looks promising. [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Jay i think i can speek for ian and yes that was his TT,aidan the weather looks good , see you at the romper   8)
david


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hi all of you, I'm back ;D

actually: I don't know whether that's good or bad; the French meet was just sooooooooo brill [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Here is a dead give away of how to steal the possiblty best known TT in Europe 

You are looking for ....

please IM me for the address

See all of you on Sunday at my house for coffees and biccies ;D :-*


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Hi all,

Just me coming now wife has got something else on. I may struggle for the 1100hrs meeting at the Romper. Are some of you still meeting up at the Legh Arms at 1300hrs?

See you all Sunday.

Steve


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Jay, as David said, that was mine. In for a Lamda? sensor exhaust thingy. Two days in a VECTRA :-[.
Have mine back now and the paper bag removed.
Did you get a look at the ABT TTc ?

Steve, I think ( Dani will confirm ) we are still scheduled to meet / re-group / leave from Adlington as originaly scheduled.

Regarding the Romper to Dani's bit of the run, All the warnings are correct, Camera's on both tunnels, maybe speed / traffic but who can tell for sure, and passed a man in a van (with camera) on the approach to Wilmslow, so a sedate run will be the only sensible thing to do.

See you all on Sunday. Ian.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> Steve, Â I think ( Dani will confirm ) we are still scheduled to meet / re-group / leave from Adlington as originaly scheduled. Â
> 
> Regarding the Romper to Dani's bit of the run, All the warnings are correct, Camera's on both tunnels, maybe speed / traffic but who can tell for sure,


I can tell: a friend of mine was just recently done there for speeding 

The coffe is boiling, pastries are coocked; so I'll see you tomorrow ~11:30am at my house.

Had a friendly TTer cleaning my car for me today ;D 
Ta, John :-* :-*


----------

